# Use ATF oil on engine to stop lifters noise for good ?



## rick90210 (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi.
Ive read on a thread, that you can stop noisy hydraulic lifters by adding 1 liter of ATF on the engine, and then changing the oil 1 or 2 days after.
Does this really works ?
Do I have to drain 1 liter of motor oil before adding it, or I just add it on top of the current oil level ?
Wich kind of ATF ?
My car is silent when cold but very noisy when warm or hot. I suspect the lifters.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Use ATF oil on engine to stop lifters noise for good ? (rick90210)*

first make sure your oil pressure is good...
you do NOT WANT TO EXCEED THE TOTAL OIL CAPACITY. so you'd drain out a quart of oil, and add a quart of ATF.
I would suggest just letting it idle and warm up, w/o placing any real load on it, for about 20-30 minutes, then drain everything and change to new oil and new filter.
ATF has a very high detergency and will clean out the motor really well, this can cause chunks of stuff to plug up your oil pump pickup screen resulting in a low oil pressure conditon.
also if seals in the motor are being sealed by gunk, this may very well wash it away and reveal leaks that were bandaided by gunk.
any kind of ATF, meaning automatic tranny fluid, cheap stuff is fine.
Replacing the lifters are not hard to do. you just remove the valve cover, remove the cam, and pull out the old lifters, put in the new ones, replace the cam and valve cover and you are good. should take you 1.5hrs tops. they run about $8 a piece, 1 for each valve.


----------



## rick90210 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Use ATF oil on engine to stop lifters noise for good ? (Banditt007)*

Would I require any special tool to replace the lifters ? Or just the appropiate wrench for the bolts ?
Any special indications ?


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Use ATF oil on engine to stop lifters noise for good ? (rick90210)*

i wouldn't put that in my oil. i would take my cam off and pop the lifters out and replace them.


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Use ATF oil on engine to stop lifters noise for good ? (roccostud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccostud* »_i wouldn't put that in my oil. i would take my cam off and pop the lifters out and replace them.









I've done it and it works alright http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ATF is the sole lubricant for millions of automatic transmissions out there, and it doesnt get changed near as often as the engine oil (if at all) in all of them. So its more capable than you'd think. I would add 3 qts. of oil, and 1qt. of Dextron III. at each oil change, and the engine ran fine, good oil pressure (ATF is basically a hydraulic fluid, so it's good at handling pressure), no leaks, and it didn't burn off. 
Changine the lifters is easy, I did it in 2 hours, most of which was spent cleaning/inspecting parts and tools). Its also a good opportunity to upgrade to a better cam, adjustable sprocket, 1pc. rubber valve cover gasket, new t-belt, etc. You can get lightweight lifters from a MkIV (AEB?) and get a little power there too. 
Edit: tools required:
1.) 19mm wrench (for cam sprocket)
2.) ratchet and short extension
3.) 10mm (valve cover) and 13mm (cam bearing caps) sockets
4.) 6mm allen wrench (bracket holding valve cover to intake manifold)
5.) vaseline (vaseline will stick to the cam better during installation and is cheaper than assembly lube)
6.) kitchen fork w/ outer tines bent 90 deg. or "timing tensioner spanner wrench" (to set t-belt tension)
7.) 13mm wrench (to loosen t-belt tensioner)
8.) new cam seal (only 1 is needed), new valve cover gasket, new t-belt and tensioner (if you need one)


_Modified by Neon Washer Nozzle at 1:28 AM 4-13-2006_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Use ATF oil on engine to stop lifters noise for good ? (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

I work at a tranny shop and i've been told by some of the old-timers that a mix of ATF and oil in the engine will help clean out sludge buildup, because of some of the additives in it. I have no way to prove or disprove this soo...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: Use ATF oil on engine to stop lifters noise for good ? (secondgen)*

i have heard of using it to clean and also leaving a small amount in the engine as a detergent between oil changes. No harm to friends engines and it is a very reliable fluid as everyone is saying. 
I say 
HATERS= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Use ATF oil on engine to stop lifters noise for good ? (stntman)*

most if not all current motor oils have a detergent in them. using a good oil will keep the motor clean. throwing in a buch of additives and whatnot isn't always the best direction to go. sure it may have been alright 30 years ago but we have some darn good oils now days and all that really isn't needed.


----------



## VW Tech 4 Life (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Use ATF oil on engine to stop lifters noise for good ? (roccostud)*

atf will not hurt the engine. it will only clean the deposits the oil did not get, such as sludge. atf will burn off very quick, that is why you would use atf when building a engine. never heard of atf stopping a lifter tick or tap, therefore i can not comment on that part of the subject. but when ever i have had a lifter tapping on one of my vehicles i would adjust the valves( mechanical lifters) or replace the lifter(s) (hydraulic lifters).


----------



## h0tg60 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Use ATF oil on engine to stop lifters noise for good ? (VW Tech 4 Life)*

NEW LIFTERS $8 EACH


----------

